
Show HN: Slack-like discussion channels connect websites with mutual topics - DerKobe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkRhhtazZjM
======
DerKobe
Full disclosure: I posted the app (back then version 1.0) on HN a few months
ago. It haven't had much attention so I changed quite a bit about how it works
(1.0: website based channels => 2.0 topic based channels connected to multiple
websites). I'm aware that browser extensions are still not that attractive.
Because of this and because how the 2.0 version works, I'm working on a site-
integratable version (like Disqus) for single channels. The difference to
Disqus is that the channels can be integrated into multiple sites and therefor
form a connection between those sites.

The whole thing is still very early and I would be glad to hear some thoughts
on this or what use cases you come up with.

Btw the backend is written in Elixir/Phoenix which is just a blast and you
should try it out if you're a web developer :-)

